# RM7 Modell 2002 + FSA x-Drive?



## Freeridaz (10. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, aber ich mus nochmla kurz was fragen, und zwar geht es diesmal um die FSA X-Drive Kurbel (19mm CrMo Achse) ist diese Kompatibel mit dem RM7? oder gigt es unter Umständen mit dem Einbau, da der Innenlagerbereich ja eingeschränkt ist durch die Anlenkung des Hinterbaus.

Ich wäre dankbar für eine schnelle Antwort.

Gruß Simon


----------



## flo_bass (11. Oktober 2004)

also bei mir hat's nicht funktioniert, ich habe den Konterring nicht an der Schwinge vorbeigekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridaz (12. Oktober 2004)

wie viel hat denn gefehlt, dass er vorbei gepasst hätte?


----------



## Stamati85 (13. Oktober 2004)

haben eben zusammen den konterring mit ner pfeile soweit abgeschliffen, bis er unter die schwinge passt   ...
passt auch alles wunderbar   
ein problem haben wir noch:
da meine achse nur 155mm lang und somit zu kurz ist brauch ich wohl ne 170mm achse ... problem ist nur dass wir den enen kurbelarm nicht mehr von der achse bekommen... hat jemand vielleicht nen tip? haben eben fast das gewinde rausgeschraubt   

danke für die antworten =)


----------

